# Liquid Surfactant



## brandi (Jun 2, 2013)

I am about to buy some ingredients and Im not sure if liquid surfactant ingredient is referring to Liquid Germall Plus... for shampoo with this recipe:  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=surfactant+shampoo


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 2, 2013)

No - Liquid Germall Plus is a preservative not a surfactant (the cleansing part of the shampoo).  Here is some information regarding various surfactants from one supplier and notes whether each one is a liquid, powder or flake.  But a surfactant and a preservative are two different things.

http://www.theherbarie.com/Surfactants/


----------

